# New kids - clipped some of the yearlings in the show barn



## Erica (Apr 13, 2010)

ok - clipped maybe it's the right term.......as they are VERY rough clipped. They had so much hair on them that their baths didn't do much good, so I was clipping semi dirty very hairy jumpy yearlings






They still need quite a bit of work, but they are so cute! They've been in the show barn for about two weeks, but we have only started conditioning here recently as the first week was just adjustment time. So they still need more time....

Erica's Knockn' on Heavens Door - AMHA/AMHR yearling at only 28" filly

(Knocker x Taker)

Full sister to 3x National Champion and HOF - Erica's Total KnockOut

and full sister to multi National Top Five/Ten and Supreme Champion - Erica's Knock U Out

I wasn't crazy about her color as a foal (still not my favorite) but once I clipped her I was like I can look past it, as I love her.











Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You - AMHA/AMHR yearling colt 27.5" - she's a "squirt"

(Angel Eyes x Taker)

This is Angels first baby! She was a 5x National Champion and HOF mare and this guy reminds me so much of her (minus the color) when she was younger. i just love this colt! He is still in a weanling halter - tiny headed and attitude!!











Erica's Rock My World - AMHR/ASPC yearling colt 31.5"

(Rock On x Glory)

He is VERY weedy still - wasn't a good "weaner" as a foal and is just now starting to put on a little body.....just going to take a little time, ready to see him later this summer as I think he'll be super neat.






Erica's Rockn' in the Free World - AMHR/ASPC yearling colt 31.75"

(Rock On x Annie)

He's slower to mature as well, but not as bad as his brother above, but is now at a good weight, just got to start on muscle tone.....can't wait to see him in another month






and then not a "new kid"

but my



"TKO" - Erica's Total Knockout - HOF is now a SR stallion....and I love him just as a now three year old as I have every year since he was just a baby

so a photo of him - a one person photo - I tried to take with my camera and not have him looking straight at me wanting kisses or peppermints






and not a yearling but another "new kid" to the show string

China Doll E - two year old ASPC filly, that measures 38" as a pony and 36.5" as a mini so AMHR next eyar

who has been a total work in progress since I got her 4 weeks ago, when I couldn't touch her and she was way underweight. But she's making great progress and is coming around to being very sweet.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 13, 2010)

As always very impressive Erica. The new filly looks great considering how little time you have had with her and the yearlings look awesome.


----------



## wrs (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice. I couldn't pick a favorite they all look so good. Best of luck this year.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of the nicest yearlings i've seen so far, like always!! Have a good year!

I love China Doll.....Her full sister Doll E was one I really had to sit on my hands (er well cell phone..) during the dispersal and I just love both of them!


----------



## CKC (Apr 13, 2010)

Once again... love them all!

Angel's colt.....


----------



## love_casper (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW I'm loving that medicine hat girl!!! Sure is one of MY favorite colors!! Wow. Would I ever love to have a horse like that. It's on my want list.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2010)

They all look awesome, Erica!!! That TKO... Oh man oh man oh man!!! I love him more each time I see a new picture, and since I loved him from the start, that's a "tall" order for that little man. He is really something



:wub


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 13, 2010)

They all look fabulous even as works in progress, and I'm another big fan of TKO.


----------



## Devon (Apr 13, 2010)

Im kicking myself for not sneaking heaven on our trailer last nationals! Though bathing her wasn't the funnest...

You have to admit her and joker would make a fabulous foal !


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow!!! I love the necks on those horses. They are all beautiful!! I still love my boy that came from you. He's now driving but I'm going to show him halter again this year. Will you be at the Tennessee show again on the 23-24th? I enjoyed meeting you last year.

Laura


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful group Erica as usual


----------



## Tab (Apr 14, 2010)

The first filly is my favorite. Hard to get such refinement in one so tiny. Very nice!


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Erica, the baby's are looking great!


----------



## Erica (Apr 15, 2010)

Laura Leopard said:


> Wow!!! I love the necks on those horses. They are all beautiful!! I still love my boy that came from you. He's now driving but I'm going to show him halter again this year. Will you be at the Tennessee show again on the 23-24th? I enjoyed meeting you last year.
> Laura



Laura.....I'm not going to TN this year - I'm sad as I LOVE that show! But my mares keep holding onto their Kids and not foaling.......so I have to stay here on marestare....

Hope to see you around!

Erica


----------



## loveminis (Apr 15, 2010)

OH MY !!!



Gorgeous to say the least !!


----------



## Mominis (Apr 15, 2010)

Those babies just scream 'quality.' What a nice group you have.


----------



## Reble (Apr 16, 2010)

Lovely, thanks for sharing...


----------

